# I think Lowrance has met .....



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It's match.
:SHOCKED:

_Any of you guys read about this YET??????????????_

Humminbird WILL be introducing DOWN IMAGING in addition to the SIDE IMAGING....










It took me YEARS and a frEEk!N' AquaVu to figure out what trees & other stuff looked like on an "A - Scope" Sonar , but this new stuff _"kinda"_ takes ALL the guess work out of it , *HUH???* :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile
*
This stuff is GUNNA ROCK!!* :lol:


I emailed three buddies about this - let's see who answers me first - I just gave a general statement , but I'm posting this here for all to see......

Robert


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

That is sweet!! If they end you doing that I'm gonna think I'm cheating soon.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Robert I guess you can throw your 3 or 4 graphs away and get one good one.....:lol: Albeit an expensive one......:evil:

I wonder if I could mount it to a dock? lmao


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Thinkin' about a new boat - one of those will HAVE to go on the console ! C-man


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe after my 510c dies, unless you wanna buy me one for Christmas.:lol: I'll let you mount it in the front of my boat where you can watch it.:evilsmile


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Robert, Lowrance is coming out with the same thing (down and side image). I believe its a $700 add on. Saw an ad for it in my recent FLW magazine.

www.lowrance.com/structurescan


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I hope they will offer it as an add-on for those of use with current side imaging units.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

waterfoul said:


> I hope they will offer it as an add-on for those of use with current side imaging units.


Would love to add it to my 987 unit. Probably will need a new transducer and software updates.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Robert, Lowrance is coming out with the same thing (down and side image). I believe its a $700 add on. Saw an ad for it in my recent FLW magazine.
> 
> www.lowrance.com/structurescan


I knew about that late last spring , Doc (Bruce) Sampson's got a page on his site about it - their (Lowrance) DI is NOTHING like (or any where as informative) Humminbird's.
See more here @ TNB : 
http://www.hightechfishing.com/tipoftheweek.html





























Another image:

http://www.thenextbite.com/sites/default/files/shot 2_1.png



waterfoul said:


> I hope they will offer it as an add-on for those of use with current side imaging units.


Yep - they will , EXCEPT the first 797's like ours...BUMMER - huh??



WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Would love to add it to my 987 unit. Probably will need a new transducer and software updates.


They should support this on your unit Mike...
Let's see if I can find the press release.....

(Source : http://www.humminbird.com/company/media/ )


2009-09-28
*Humminbird® Expands Innovative Sonar Offerings With the Addition of Down Imaging*


http://www.humminbird.com/company/media/press_release.aspx?id=1278




> *A free software upgrade to add Down Imaging will be available in January to current owners of Humminbird models with Side Imaging (except 797c2 SI) by simply registering their product at Humminbird.com. No new hardware or transducer is required. All new Side Imaging models (998c SI and 898c SI) come standard with Down Imaging capabilities, with existing models (1197c SI and 798c SI) adding the feature as a running change in 2010.*


That's AWESOME!
Anybody want to buy my 797????

:lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> I knew about that late last spring , Doc (Bruce) Sampson's got a page on his site about it - their (Lowrance) DI is NOTHING like (or any where as informative) Humminbird's.
> See more here @ TNB :
> http://www.hightechfishing.com/tipoftheweek.html
> 
> ...


Yippee. I'm already registered. Free update for next yeah!!!!!!!!

The down image will be great. Got some places in the SCR I need to hit.!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Yippee. I'm already registered. Free update for next yeah!!!!!!!!
> 
> The down image will be great. Got some places in the SCR I need to hit.!!!


*NOT* $700 like Lowrance wants...this is where they are failing the test!


I'm happy for you - WM... (No free upgrade available for me) I just wished I could afford a newer one - I'd be on it!


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

This is awesome! Maybe I'll save up like $2000 so I can buy one


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> *NOT* $700 like Lowrance wants...this is where they are failing the test!
> 
> 
> I'm happy for you - WM... (No free upgrade available for me) I just wished I could afford a newer one - I'd be on it!


Double yippee for me Robert. I got 2 units, one on each boat.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Double yippee for me Robert. I got 2 units, one on each boat.


I know , I know!!!

REMEMBER who you PM'd the hell out of before you bought each one???


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> REMEMBER who you PM'd the hell out of before you bought each one???
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Funny... I don't remember getting all those PM's from Mike... 


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

LOL @ Mike & MIKE....
He asked questions - AND about price!!!
Maybe that's why he didn't PM you ...LOLOLOL!!
:evilsmile 



brigeton said:


> Maybe after my 510c dies, unless you wanna buy me one for Christmas.:lol: I'll let you mount it in the front of my boat where you can watch it.:evilsmile


SUCH A DEAL!!!!!!!!!

You better start buying us some lottery tickets then!!!

:fish2: :evilsmile


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

not for the 797 wth? thats LAME.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Stop it Robert, STOP!!!!!! 
After much soul searching and justification, I started trying to put together enough pennies for a T8 kicker for the boat. Now you have to come up with this...............:rant: :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Stop it Robert, STOP!!!!!!
> After much soul searching and justification, I started trying to put together enough pennies for a T8 kicker for the boat. Now you have to come up with this...............:rant: :lol:



LOL!!

"eFF" dat lil Yammie... buy Amish Outfitter trolling bags - ASK Stein , they ARE the sH!zN!T, you DON'T need a kicker!!!
:evil:
I didn't even look to see if you had a 24V bow mount , but it's LOTS less that a T8 , if you INSIST.

The 798's are a grand - and YOU KNOW they blow the doors off the Lowrance stuff NOW.
Pictures _are_ worth a thousand $$ - 'er I mean *words*....
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Where the HELL have you been all day Paul??
:evilsmile

RAS


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Robert? Robert who? Whats a PM?:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Here's one Robert
> 
> Down imaging for 797 - Walleye Message Central


AWESOME!! Thanks for that link Mike - I'm gunna do mine PDQ!



ESOX said:


> Linda Colt left Lowrance yesterday. She was the only person there that seemed to give a damn about customer service. I am done with Lowrance.


yeah , I read a copy of an email from Linda's son (i think) last night - they were out to get her , and she stood FOR THE CUSTOMER.
With J.O.I. kicking their @$s44es of the planet with superior products and better customer service - they are going to sink fast.....

Linda was , and will always be an AWESOME person - I'll miss her a bunch.

RAS


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

More discussion on this site Robert.

http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=483630&page=1


----------



## bocephus (Feb 8, 2001)

I will never buy lowrance again based mostly on customer service and warranty. They take forever to return warrantied product, almost impossible to get a hold of, don't return emails, and leave you in the dark. I heard a rumor they will not service broken GPS anymore. Humminbird makes great products as well, and more dependable i have heard from some. screw lowrance, I am selling my new lowrance units and ordering two new humminbirds, one side imaging. my two cents.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

one of the techs at Humminbird posts on greatlakesbass.com and dropped the knowledge a week or so ago. Apparently its already available for download... i haven't gone in to check though, not like i get to use it for a while anyhow 

his handle there is [email protected] and i've msg'd him about things in the past - he's been very helpful. helped me figure out i could update my 6 year old matrix to work with the interlink and share GPS waypoints with the 797 :evil:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I just can't figure out how to rig a sidescan tranducer on my setback pad vee hull. The only thing in the water when I am up on the pad is the 12" right in front of the prop. Thats why they put thrugh hulls on the factory rigging. I guess I could put it on the upper part of the setback, and only run it off plane............


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I just can't figure out how to rig a sidescan tranducer on my setback pad vee hull. The only thing in the water when I am up on the pad is the 12" right in front of the prop. Thats why they put thrugh hulls on the factory rigging. I guess I could put it on the upper part of the setback, and only run it off plane............


Paul some guys run 2 transducers. One SI and then 1 hi speed for on plane.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I was just kicking it around Mike, I have the Lowrance at the console with the thru hull for high speed, and the Garmin GPS on top of the drivers console so I can run the Lowrance and the GPS both in full screen..... I could put the Big Bird on that big RAM gimbal mount on the side of the passenger console, with the ducer on the upper part of the setback....probably doesn't make good sidescan/downscan images at cruising speed anyhow........


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

under recommendation from lots of guys, i put my SI transducer high enough on the transom it was out of the water on plane. Pretty big transducer (read $$$$) to have under the boat while cruising. You can use the shoot-thru-hull or a standard non-si transom transducer with a y-cable that humminbird has. The unit will auto-switch between the 2 when on plane and not.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I was just kicking it around Mike, I have the Lowrance at the console with the thru hull for high speed, and the Garmin GPS on top of the drivers console so I can run the Lowrance and the GPS both in full screen..... I could put the Big Bird on that big RAM gimbal mount on the side of the passenger console, with the ducer on the upper part of the setback....probably doesn't make good sidescan/downscan images at cruising speed anyhow........


Recommended speed for SI is less than 6 MPH. It will get increasingly blurry the faster you go.


----------



## blueranger (Jul 23, 2008)

Mike try this site: It is written by Dr. Jason Halfan. he is on the Humminbird pro staff. He has pictures of SI at 42 miles per hour.


http://www.idofishing.com/forum/sho...rt/1/some-recent-humminbird-down-imaging-work


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Didn't say it won't work, but a lot of little detail will be lost with such speed.

Sure is a great tool to work with. Can't wait to try the upgrades this spring.

Are you in the DR tourney in April?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the input guys - I have downloaded the update and might toss in on my 797 c SI this week end ...
Damn m0b0 went south & my PC puked , running Xubuntu LinuX right now and NOT looking FWD to re-installing winXP on my new hardware.
:rant:

I hope you notified Mikey also Justin ~ Thanks guys!!


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

After my electronis where stolen from the boat at the end of the season last year I knew I was going to have to make some choices. After going back and forth between Hummingbird and Lowrance for the past few months and thinking that I might be leaning towards the right one this thread pops up. You guys are killn me


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The answer is simple, buy a Bird.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

ESOX said:


> The answer is simple, buy a Bird.


I'll secound that

The Qty. at Lowrance has been slipping for years
But with Linds colt there you could get your unit repaired
Now that Linda Colt is gone. Good luck with that

Hummingbird has the upper hand these days
And there units are priced better this year


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sylvan19 said:


> After my electronics where stolen from the boat at the end of the season last year I knew I was going to have to make some choices. After going back and forth between Hummingbird and Lowrance for the past few months and thinking that I might be leaning towards the right one this thread pops up. You guys are killn me


You might want to listen to Paul....:lol: 



ESOX said:


> The answer is simple, buy a Bird.


I own one of each.... I have an LMS332c Lowrance that has been flawless & I owned a 'Bird 787c2 (for a year)which is owned by my best friend now and still works super , it was replaced with a 797c SI which is going to get the DI upgrade done shortly and my current FAVORITE machine.

I have run Lowrance for years - but I can honestly say JOI/Humminbird has been OUTSTANDING in the customer service and support sector of ownership. I even made a complaint to one of the 'Bird techs about a certain S/W bug and within a few months , that they had corrected the bug & even notifed me of it!
THEY LISTEN!!!!

Linda Colt used to take care of things for us @ Lowrance the past few years - but she left due to Navico treating her rather poorly and I've heard too many stories of them fumbling the ball when it comes to taking care of the customer.
I have found the 'Birds to be very dependable , accurate first rate products with great support - Navico has been lacking since Darrell Lowrance sold his father's company.
:rant:
My next machine will probably be YET ANOTHER Humminbird!!
:fish2:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ANOTHER nail in the Lowrance coffin.
:shhh:
Friday night I did the v4.770 S/W upgrade on my unit and it went fine , I was hoping that I could run my existing LakeMaps SD card (for Lowrance models) in the 'Bird - but I should have known better.
There's a _reason_ they have the new LM chips for $119.
:mischeif:
My software version previously was v3.7x or something & ID'd the machine as a "797c2 SI" , now the S/W version page says just "797" v4.770 , cuz now it's SI , DI ~ *Oh MY*!! 
:woohoo1:
I ran it in demo mode for a while & checked out the new color pallets as well as all the new neat split screen capabilities.
The 3 - way view with SI across the bottom half of the screen and "A scope" & DI on the upper half of the screen make me wish I had one of the big boys (998 or1198) , but you still have a 320X240 pixel array to draw each quadrant ; so seeing detailed images with good resolution is still there , just a bit small for a blind old [email protected]
:lol:
This is gunna be [email protected] :coco: good!
There's more added features that I have not played with yet - but sure will when there's some slow time on open water and I am looking forward to this when I can.
Since I now have a Minn Kota PD65 on the bow - I am considering moving the LMS332c back to the original location @ the tiller next to the 'Bird and running an XDCR extension so I have an XDCR on the bow mount and the readout in back so I can run one as Plotter and one as SI-DI-Sonar. :evilsmile
If this doesn't make you a better , more productive fisherman - I'll kiss your boat's lower unit!!!
:yikes: :SHOCKED:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Like buying a new unit for 0$. 

Yeah my 987 is great with the bigger screen.

I haven't played with the different colors or even the Spitfire option. But I'll be on the 3 way split quite often. It will be on one of my presets. Gps one one and spilt screen GPS and sonar for the other.

Robert did I ever say I love these units???:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I think you have Mike.

I'm _Very THANKFUL_ for Johnson Outdoors Incorporated's electronic wizardry.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Robert, If you find a Lakemaster chip for HB cheaper than $119 let me know. I plan one getting one.


----------

